# super dmz 3.0/ super trenabol stack



## mattsilf (Apr 17, 2014)

I have been thinking about stacking these 2, but I cant find any reviews on it. Has anyone here used this stack? Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 18, 2014)

That is a pretty aggressive stack, IMHO. There is many logs on here on the SUPER DMZ 3.0 by itself. I just finished a run (log is including on site). F'ing great results. 13lbs in 4 weeks.


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 18, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> That is a pretty aggressive stack, IMHO. There is many logs on here on the SUPER DMZ 3.0 by itself. I just finished a run (log is including on site). F'ing great results. 13lbs in 4 weeks.



I liked the DMZ 2.0, so I was looking to try the new one. I wanted to use the Trenabol to extend the cycle. Are you saying you think ill hit some bad sides or just too rough on the liver?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2014)

Read the dmz3 logs - sounds like 1 cap is plenty.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 18, 2014)

No reason to stack. I ran at recommended doses for 6 weeks with great results.


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 18, 2014)

So you guys are thinking DMZ 3.0 is enough on its own, dont bother with the Trenabol. Gotcha, thank you


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 18, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> No reason to stack. I ran at recommended doses for 6 weeks with great results.


How many pills a day did you run?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 18, 2014)

2 that's it


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 18, 2014)

I think ill go with 2 then as well. Thanks brother


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 19, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> I think ill go with 2 then as well. Thanks brother



If it's not what you are looking for or not enough for you then take whatever measures you see fit. I think you will like the results. Enjoy.


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 19, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> If it's not what you are looking for or not enough for you then take whatever measures you see fit. I think you will like the results. Enjoy.



I read some of the logs. I think 2 will work great. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Apr 26, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> I have been thinking about stacking these 2, but I cant find any reviews on it. Has anyone here used this stack? Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.



Whsats your prev experience with lifting/diet/AAS? hard to say without knowing prev experience and goals. Not a stack for a beginner and some intermediate. Def need a test base and a proper PCT that's not OTC.


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 27, 2014)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Whsats your prev experience with lifting/diet/AAS? hard to say without knowing prev experience and goals. Not a stack for a beginner and some intermediate. Def need a test base and a proper PCT that's not OTC.



Ive been lifting on and off for 12 years, the past 3 of which ive been fully dedicated. Lots of experience with aas/ph and ive always run successful pct. Im actually running ostarine alongside my normal pct right now, for the first time, and I feel better than I ever during strength wise. I was mainly just asking if anyone had ever tried that stack


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 27, 2014)

Just to add to what I said above, I have less experience with orals and I always like to make sure Im not stacking things I shouldn't be. Ive decided to just go with the DMZ solo since Spiny and others have said its got enough horsepower on its own.


----------

